# Please Pray for Deputy Derrick Whittle



## north_ga fireman (Sep 18, 2011)

While on duty responding to call. Deputy Whittle was involved in an accident and later passed. He is survived by 2 young children and a wife.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 19, 2011)

Prayers for his family.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 19, 2011)

Another brother gone home. how sad. I pray for them


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

thoughts are with him and his family


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Sep 19, 2011)

prayers are sent....


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Prayers said for the family


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 19, 2011)

Praying for the family and friends......always hate to lose a real hero......................


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 19, 2011)

very sad. prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 22, 2011)

My Prayers are added for his family and friends.


----------

